# me too, me neither (negative)



## Magg

Hello,

Can 'me too' be used in negative sentences?

-I like chocolate.
-Me too.

-I don't like chocolate.
-Me too. (I know 'neither do I' is ok)

Thanks 
Magg


----------



## Artrella

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Can 'me too' be used in negative sentences?
> 
> -I like chocolate.
> -Me too.
> 
> -I don't like chocolate.
> -Me too. (I know 'neither do I' is ok)
> 
> Thanks
> Magg





I don't think so, Magg.  I'd say "me neither"  or "neither do I" or "I don't either"


Besos, Art


----------



## Magg

Thanks Art, your'e so helpful, as always.

By the way, I've always been a bit confused about the several possibilities of expressing 'yo también' and 'yo tampoco' in English.

Would you make a short cut of it for me? Well,if you've got enough time.
Maybe I'm asking you too much.

Magg


----------



## Focalist

Artrella said:
			
		

> I'd say "me neither"  or "neither do I" or "I don't either"


Or: "Nor do I".

F


----------



## Philippa

*Who* doesn't like chocolate?!


----------



## Focalist

Using "so" and "nor" --

If the verb is a modal "can, would, have, etc.": repeat the modal:

I can speak Latvian -- So can I
I can't speak Latvian -- Nor can I

I'd tell him -- So would I
I wouldn't tell him -- Nor would I

I've been to Blackpool -- So have I
I've never been to Blackpool -- Nor have I

I'm having a baby -- So am I
I'm not having a baby -- Nor am I

etc.​
If it's any other, non-modal, verb: use "so do I / nor do I" in the present, "so did I / nor did I" in the past.

I think it's going to rain -- So do I
I don't think it's going to rain -- Nor do I

I thought it was going to rain -- So did I
I didn't think it was going to rain -- Nor did I​
I doubt that's covered the ground exhaustively, but it's a start 

F


----------



## Masood

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Can 'me too' be used in negative sentences?
> 
> -I like chocolate.
> -Me too.
> 
> -I don't like chocolate.
> -Me too. (I know 'neither do I' is ok)
> 
> Thanks
> Magg



Quite simply, you could informally say _"same here"_. This works in both positive and negative senses. Two for the price of one!


----------



## Magg

Good job, F. 

Actually, I know the structure *SO AUX SUB - NEITHER AUX SUB*

Now, because of you, I know *NOR* can also be used instead of *NEITHER.*
So, my concern was to know how *NOR* works, and also *EITHER*. 
About the last one *EITHER*, I guess it goes with a negative auxiliary from Art's example.


----------



## Artrella

Magg said:
			
		

> Thanks Art, your'e so helpful, as always.
> 
> By the way, I've always been a bit confused about the several possibilities of expressing 'yo también' and 'yo tampoco' in English.
> 
> Would you make a short cut of it for me? Well,if you've got enough time.
> Maybe I'm asking you too much.
> 
> Magg




Hi Magg!  I'll try to do my best...

*Neither* and *nor* are adverbs that can be used to mean "also not".  These two words come at the beginning of the clause, and are followed by inverted word order.

Eg,

"I can't swim"  ==>> "Neither can I"
"I can't swim"  ==>> " I can't either"

In very *informal* speech, we use "me neither" (sometimes "me either") can be used instead of " I can't either"

"I can't swim"  ==>> " Me neither"

Maybe I'm missing sth.  If this is the case, then I'll complete this post.

Bye Magg
Art


----------



## Magg

Ok, Art, with a bit of everybody's help I think I have it clearer.  
I'll try to practice a bit on my own. If any adoubt comes up, I'll tell you all.

Thanks for your help
Magg


----------



## carla1604

Hello   

a question: could you also say "neither do I"?
What's the difference between "nor do I" and "neither do I"?

thanks
Carla


----------



## Focalist

Magg said:
			
		

> About the last one *EITHER*, I guess it goes with a negative auxiliary from Art's example.


You guess correctly!

Nor can I = Neither can I = I can't either
Nor did I = Neither did I = I didn't either
etc.

F


----------



## avalon2004

In Spanish, is 'yo tampoco' a rough equivalent to 'I can't either'?
--> No puedo ir a la fiesta esta noche
--> Yo tampoco


----------



## Artrella

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> In Spanish, is 'yo tampoco' a rough equivalent to 'I can't either'?
> --> No puedo ir a la fiesta esta noche
> --> Yo tampoco





Sí, así es Avalon!


----------



## jacinta

The only instance I hear *me too * used negatively is when the original statement is a negative one but is said with the positive construction; for example:

I hate getting up early.
Me too.

I despise our math teacher.
Me too.

I know this is different that Magg's question, but thought I'd just add it in!


----------



## Magg

Masood said:
			
		

> Quite simply, you could informally say _"same here"_. This works in both positive and negative senses. Two for the price of one!



Masood -- I skipped your post this morning and didn't see your *'same here'*.

Let me see if I've grasped it.
Can *'same here' * be used instead of *'me too'*, *'so+aux+sub'*, *'neither/nor+aux+sub'* or *'sub+neg. aux.+either'*?

I like chocolate
Me too - So do I - Same here

I don't like chocolate
Neither/nor do I - I don't either - Same here

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Edwin

Magg said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Can 'me too' be used in negative sentences?
> 
> -I like chocolate.
> -Me too.
> 
> -I don't like chocolate.
> -Me too. (I know 'neither do I' is ok)
> 
> Thanks
> Magg



¿No es el mismo en castellano?

--No me gusta chocolate.
--Yo tampoco (no puede decir aqui ''yo tambien'', ¿verdad?)



> tampoco adverbio
> 1   neither, not... either: a él no le gustó, ni a mí tampoco, he didn't like it and neither did I
> ella tampoco habló, she didn't talk either
> 2   (aislado en una respuesta) neither, nor: Juan no lo sabe, - Luisa tampoco, Juan doesn't know it, - neither o nor does Luisa
> no he visto esa película, - yo tampoco, I haven't seen that film, - neither o nor have I


----------



## Edwin

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿No es el mismo en castellano?
> 
> --No me gusta chocolate.
> --Yo tampoco (no puede decir aqui ''yo tambien'', ¿verdad?)



Is ''Yo tampoco'' okay here? Or should I say, ''a mí tampoco''? or as the WordRef.com dictionary says, "ni a mí tampoco''?


----------



## Masood

Magg said:
			
		

> Masood -- I skipped your post this morning and didn't see your *'same here'*.
> 
> Let me see if I've grasped it.
> Can *'same here' * be used instead of *'me too'*, *'so+aux+sub'*, *'neither/nor+aux+sub'* or *'sub+neg. aux.+either'*?
> 
> I like chocolate
> Me too - So do I - Same here
> 
> I don't like chocolate
> Neither/nor do I - I don't either - Same here
> 
> Is that what you meant?



 
¡Exacto! ¿Fácil, no? Por eso dije '2 for the price of 1'.


----------



## supercrom

Focalist said:
			
		

> Using "so" and "nor" --
> 
> I doubt that's covered the ground exhaustively, but it's a start
> 
> F


So, Focalist, is it the same *nor* and *neither*? Is there any *difference* between them? At least in that cases.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Magg

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿No es el lo mismo en castellano?
> 
> --No me gusta chocolate.
> --Yo tampoco (no puede decir aqui ''yo tambien'', ¿verdad?)


Exactly, Edwin, you can't.

For 'Yo tampoco'/'A mí tampoco'  you need a negative sentence before:

*-(A mí) no me gusta el chocolate
-A mí tampoco*

*-No iré a la fiesta mañana.
-Yo tampoco*

For 'Yo también'/'A mi también' you need a positive sentence before:

*-(A mí) me gusta el chocolate.
-A mí también.

-Mañana iré a la fiesta
-Yo también*

Is that more o less clear Edwin? Just let me know.
Magg


----------



## Aortiz

Hi Guys, 

I have listen people to say “me neither” when they talk about a negative situation like:

I can’t swim == me neither 

However, I noticed there are some times that people say “me either” when they talk about a positive situation like:

I can swim === me either 

 
Is that correct?
 Can somebody help me?


----------



## gotitadeleche

However, I noticed there are some times that people say “me either” when they talk about a positive situation like:

I can swim === me either 

This does not sound good to me. I would say "me too."


----------



## duder

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> However, I noticed there are some times that people say “me either” when they talk about a positive situation like:
> 
> I can swim === me either
> 
> This does not sound good to me. I would say "me too."



Following positive situations, "me either" would not sound right, as gotita pointed out. However, in general the phrase "me either" *is* used occasionally in the same way as "me neither" in the negative context. I haven't paid enough attention to this usage to be able to say how common it is, but it would be just as easily accepted and understood in informal speech, and the difference is subtle (one letter).

- I don't know how to do this homework problem
- Me neither/Me either/Neither do I/Nor do I (sounds a bit formal in US spoken English)/I don't either

I would also add that "same here" doesn't always work for both positive and negative situations; for instance, to me "same here' sounds odd in the above example.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

duder said:
			
		

> Following positive situations, "me either" would not sound right, as gotita pointed out. However, in general the phrase "me either" *is* used occasionally in the same way as "me neither" in the negative context. I haven't paid enough attention to this usage to be able to say how common it is, but it would be just as easily accepted and understood in informal speech, and the difference is subtle (one letter).


 
I have heard "_me either_" used where "_me neither_" *SHOULD* be used, but only in films or TV series produced in the US. I have never heard anyone say this in Britain.


----------



## sunshine58

I really wouldn't make the statement that "me neither" is informal English. It's used more commonly than any other expression--in fact, it's possible that in America anything other than "me neither" as an agreement with a negative might be considered stilted.

I'd personally just go with "me neither" in all cases.

Note:
We also must realize that, at least in America, in almost all areas of life (other than a university setting) "formal English" has all but dissappeared.


----------



## sunshine58

And keep in mind that "me either" is generally frowned upon in most forms of speech. It's *extremely* *informal *and *incorrect*. Besides, it's really hard to say....


----------



## Forero

duder said:


> - I don't know how to do this homework problem
> - Me neither/Me either/Neither do I/Nor do I (sounds a bit formal in US spoken English)/I don't either
> 
> I would also add that "same here" doesn't always work for both positive and negative situations; for instance, to me "same here' sounds odd in the above example.



"Same here" means "I feel the same way".  It doesn't fit with statements about knowledge rather than feelings.

"Nor do I" is good English, but sounds British or old fashioned to me.


----------

